# First 8weeks I didn't know I was pregnant and I binged on alcohol



## Mybabybump2

Hi I am currently 29 weeks pregnant and can't stop worrying about the damage I may have caused my unborn baby due to the binge drinking I done every weekend before I found out I was 8 weeks pregnant. I am unable to stop the panicking, I am constantly searching the Internet for answers. I was drinking about a half bottle of brandy and bottle of wine each week till I found out I was pregnant. I had my period as normal first month so I continued to drink and smoke as normal. Dr and midwife thinks things should be ok but that still hasn't helped my worrying. Some sites are saying that the embryo lives off the yolk sak till the placenta is formed at 12 weeks and does not use the mothers supply but then other people and sites are saying that the first 12weeks is the most important time and that it's a big possibility that I have cause harm. I have been cring a lot about this and just wish I hadn't touched a drop. I have had a problem with alcohol for a couple of years now I have done well since finding out only the odd glass of red wine every couple of weeks and about 4 cigarettes a day which I know should be none at all. I eat very healthy being a veggie take my pregnaday tablets but I still can't handle the thought of them first 8 weeks. Has anyone been in the same situation or has known anyone in this same position. :cry::cry:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

I would say that everything is just fine you are already really far along now and would say that if the drinking was going to effect your little one in any measurable amount then your probably would still not be pregnant. it is true the first 12-14 wks the baby lives off the yolk sac and does not have anything passing throughout a placenta till it has been formed around 14 wks. Google is the devil when it comes to worry is your midwife says you are fine then your are probably just worrying to much. worrying will do more harm now then drinking in the early days! 4 cigarettes a day is better then 20 so you have done a very good job. It is ok to have a drink every once in a while especially if you are only drink one and slow enough that you donot feel buzzed off of it! you have done a great job cutting back and should focus on the future and not the past!! don worry hunny everything is just fine!


----------



## krismarie621

Get off the internet, girl. It's the worst thing you can go on when you're pregnant - there are so many horror stories out there & most of them are just that - horror stories.

I was 5 weeks along (unknowingly) when I went out for my bachelorette party and had a substantial amount of alcohol. I found out a few days later that I was pregnant, and the first thing I asked the doctor was if that would harm baby and she said no.

If your doctor and midwife both say the baby is fine, then trust that. If they suspected there were any issues AT ALL with baby, they'd tell you so that they could focus on fixing/helping baby. They wouldn't just brush it off & tell you not to worry.


----------



## inxsmhpy

I don't know if this will offer you any reassurance at all but......when I got pregnant with my last one I believed my pcos was really severe and hadn't used any contraception for over 5 years. So I really didn't think I could get pregnant and I was very heavily binge drinking every weekend. Including the weekend before I got my BFP at nearly 7 weeks :blush:

I really worried about it my whole pregnancy but my little girl Skyla was born perfectly healthy and is now 2 with no issues at all :hugs:


----------



## Amethyste

Stop looking on the internet, they show only the bad stuff and it will only make you feel worse !! There has been lots of mums in the same case than you and i am sure most of them had healthy babies so try to relax. xx


----------



## Mybabybump2

Your comments make me feel abit better thank you. I know that searching the Internet is not helping with my worrying. I know that I am doing well now I just can't believe that I put myself in this situation. With my first daughter who is now five I did not touch a drop of alcohol, I didn't even allow myself to drink a coffee or a can of coke that's how paranoid I was that she might get harmed. I don't understand why professionals don't tell you about the embryo living off the yolk sac till the placenta is formed if this is true which I have read quite a lot now since searching the Internet. I am hope this is true as I could not bare the fact that I may have passed that amount of alcohol through to my foetus even tho I didn't know I was pregnant the guilt is and would be too much to bare if there was a problem with my baby. I just pray to god that my baby is ok


----------



## Swsarah

I was on a cruise drinking champagne every day about 8 glasses it was all free. Came back and found out I was pregnant 6 weeks along. Worried me a little but I'm ok about it now no point worrying, I've had scan showing he is fine. I've had a much better pregnancy this time than with my son.


----------



## scaredmmy2b

Many many many women drink and carry out their lives as normal before finding out they are pregnant and their babies turn out just fine! I drank at least 4 beers almost every night and one night I drank a fifth of captain morgain and a pint of jack daniels at a party before I found out and I have worried about it to but your worrying is bad for baby also and i think both of our babies will be just fine!


----------



## Mybabybump2

How far gone was you when you found out you was pregnant? I know stress is bad for the baby it's just you hear so many different stories about how some women drink and smoke a lot not knowing they was pregnant and there baby's turn out fine. Then you read how even the smallest amount of alcohol can affect your baby in them first 12 weeks it's all so confusing. I am going to try and focus on the future and stay positive.


----------

